# lomotil vs. imodium........another question............



## housebound (Oct 3, 2002)

I've been taking imodium daily as "prescribed" by my Dr., although it has been working great I have been dizzy since day one. I called him up and told him this and now he has prescribed Lomotil. I was wondering what your experiences are with each? any side effects? I read the info. on Lomotil and it is kinda scary! thanks


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Lomotil made me sick as a dog. One dose and it knocked me cold for a few hours, I was dizzy and sick to my stomach. One dose was all I ever took, chucked the pills in the garbage after that.From what I've been told it is also highly addictive, and works differently from Immodium. Doctors usually don't have you take it for long, from what I understand.I only got it because I wanted something "strong" for a long car trip and vacation we went on. I was glad I tried it before hand, made me so sick and tired!But others here rave about it. Probably depends on the person.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Won't let me edit, but also wanted to add that I also got a horrible D attack a few hours after taking it. Did NOTHING for my D obviously!


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

This is a totally different situation but here's my experience...When I had an ileostomy (I have UC) I was given both lomotil and immodium because my ostomy put out so much so quickly (i.e., I drank 8 oz of juice and there was 8oz of liquid in the bag 30min later) and I got really dehydrated. In the hospital they gave me the max lomotil dosage first and it had little or no effect. Then they gave me immodium (8 pills a day) and told me it wouldn't be enough but it would help until the the opiate they ordered for me came in. But the immodium worked enough that I never took the opiate, it reduced my ostomy output for 1500mL/day to 750mL. so like I said totally different situation but in my experience imodium works better.


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

housebound ~~ It really does sound like everyone reacts differently to Lomotil. I've taken it for 18 years on an "as needed" basis (average out to 2 or 3 days/wk). It was my lifesaver for about 15 years....1 pill and I could eat anything, no side effects other than the dry mouth. Definitely not physically addictive in my case; went for couple of years while I was pregnant and nursing without hardly any Lomo at all. Mentally addictive maybe.My problem is I've built up a tolerance to it. For past couple of years I need to take 3 or 4 pills to feel as comfortable as before on 1. This year it has really turned into one huge mental/emotional issue (whatever it's called, with the panic attacks, etc) with additional fibroid/menopausal problems. So I'm currently using the hypnotherapy tapes and going to see doctor this week for prescription of Lotronex, to try to work at it from all angles sotospeak.Immodium makes me much more nauseous than Lomotil does.Hope this helps you a little -- probably waaay more information than you wanted.


----------



## bluejay (May 25, 2000)

Hi Housebound,I've also used lomotil for about 20 years, and it's the only thing that has ever really worked for me, except Lotronex. Like ChowChowMa, I've needed to increase the dosage a bit due to building up a tolerance. My understanding from my doctor is that it's not addictive, due to the inclusion of atropine with the diphenoxylate. He told me if I ever took enough lomotil for the diphenoxylate to make me hooked, the atropine would have made me sicker than a dog way before that.I guess I'm lucky that lomotil never made me sick, just dry mouth and a bit groggy. I'd rather take immodium but it never had any effect on me, good or bad.The interesting thing with lomotil for me is that I have to take it about 4 hours before I need it to really kick in.Hope this helps, good luck!Bluejay


----------



## housebound (Oct 3, 2002)

thank you for all your responses!


----------



## Codasam (Jul 22, 2001)

I have been taking lomotil for 22 years. I only take it about 2-3 times a week. One pill and I can eat almost anything. I do not take it when I am at home because I don't want to build up a resistance to it and have to take more. I personally love it over immodium.Pam


----------

